
3 Ways People Become Stuck, Undeveloped, and Unsuccessful - gamechangr
https://medium.com/personal-growth/do-you-have-a-frozen-personality-if-so-here-are-3-possible-reasons-ef949c0464c0
======
xsmasher
>Who you are in one situation is different from who you are in a different
situation.

This jibes with an Alan Watts quote that helped me - "You are under no
obligation to be who you were 15 minutes ago."

Like a lot of guru BS this could be taken a thousand ways, including as
permission to be untrustworthy, but for me it meant that if you figure out the
new, correct path, you don't need to expend energy reconciling your new
behavior with your old attitude or behavior to maintain some kind of
consistent narrative. Just fix it and move on. You are under no obligation to
be who you were 15 minutes ago.

------
meesterdude
This is really just an ad. You have to give an email address to learn about
"peak moments" which takes you to a video promoting a $27 journaling course

